
Have We Reached Peak Sprawl? - jseliger
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/housing/2013/10/have-we-reached-peak-sprawl/7102/
======
a3voices
Washington D.C. has height caps on buildings. It's no wonder they have so much
sprawl.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heights_of_Buildings_Act_of_191...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heights_of_Buildings_Act_of_1910)

